# Ne kadar çok çalışsan da sınavı geçeceğinden kuşkuluyum



## poRTfoxtr

Ne kadar çok çalışsan da sınavı geçeceğinden kuşkuluyum

Bu cümleyi nasıl çevirebiliriz


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

poRTfoxtr said:


> Ne kadar çok çalışsan da sınavı geçeceğinden kuşkuluyum
> 
> Bu cümleyi nasıl çevirebiliriz


I am dubious that you will pass the exam in spite of your intense effort./ Despite your best effort


----------



## poRTfoxtr

i doubt that you'll pass the exam although how much you should work

böyle ifade etmek nasıl olur ?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Although you have studied a lot

Olur gibi geliyor.
Baska cevaplar bekleyelim.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

I suspect / doubt ( that ) you'll pass this exam no matter how much you study

Geldi aklima.


----------



## poRTfoxtr

thank you bro


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Yes sure )


----------



## Cagsak

I'm unsure that you'll be able to go through the exam even if you study a lot. Meanwhile, I'm unsure about my phrase as well. Zannetmiyorum ki anadili ingilizce olan arkadaşlar yazdıklarımızı kontrol etmek için buraları okusun. Daha önce söylediğim gibi, doğru veya yanlış yazabildiğin kadarıyla bu cümleyi ingilizce bölümnde konu açarak yazsan  en doğru cevabı bulurdun bence.


----------



## Asr

poRTfoxtr said:


> i doubt that you'll pass the exam although how much you should work
> 
> böyle ifade etmek nasıl olur ?



Olmamış.

I doubt (that) you'll pass the exam regardless of how much you study


----------



## poRTfoxtr

Hepinize teşekkürler tüm cevaplar için


----------



## analeeh

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> I suspect / doubt ( that ) you'll pass this exam no matter how much you study
> 
> Geldi aklima.



'I suspect you'll pass this exam' means something different - it means 'I think you will pass this exam'.



> I am dubious that you will pass the exam in spite of your intense effort.



This is right, but I don't think it means the same thing as the Turkish. And it would be 'your best efforts', not 'your best effort'.



> i doubt that you'll pass the exam although how much you should work



This is incorrect!



> I doubt (that) you'll pass the exam regardless of how much you study



This is perfect. Or: 'I doubt you'll pass the exam no matter how much you study.'


----------

